# Batería Notebook HP Pavilion dv7 muerta



## war (Ene 11, 2014)

buen día.

La Notebook pertenece a la serie *HP Pavilion dv7* y el modelo de la batería es: *HSTNN-IB75*

Desde hace tiempo tengo problemas con la batería (duraba poco más de diez minutos) 
así es que decidí abrirla para, probablemente, reemplazar sus celdas.

El circuito de la batería es el siguiente:






Los cinco cables que suben, van soldados en sendos puntos de la placa interna de la batería.

Como se ve en el gráfico, son ocho pilas/celdas y su modelo es *18650*.

Con un multímetro, tomé los voltajes de cada una de las pilas/celdas.
Las dos de mayor voltaje, tienen *2.9v*, mientras que otras tienen
entre *2.1v* y *1.7v*; hay dos con *0v*.

Volví a armar el circuito y ahora no enciende 
(siendo que antes, al menos unos diez minutos duraba)
Pienso que más allá de que podría estar descargada la batería como un todo,
pudo haber afectado el hecho de que no respeté el orden de las pilas/celdas
al rearmar el circuito y, aunque debieran ser todas iguales, como algunas están
en muy malas condiciones, quizá, el orden actual es menos favorable que el anterior.

Antes de comprar las pilas/celdas nuevas, si acaso es posible,
quisiera emular el circuito formado por las pilas/celdas con voltajes 
que tomaría desde una fuente *ATX* y así, si enciende, me *«*aseguraría*»*
de que la placa interna de la batería funciona correctamente y que con
reemplazar las pilas/celdas bastará para recuperarla.

Los terminales naranjas de una fuente *ATX* tienen *3.3v* que, 
aunque no sean *3.7v*, estimo, servirán para la prueba.
[si no fuese así, podría tomar *5v* y bajarlos hasta *3.7v*]


Entonces... ¿podría emular el circuito formado por la pilas/celdas
tomando voltajes desde una fuente *ATX*?
[El problema que tuve al intentarlo, es que al 'diseñarlo'
parecía que debía unir el *vivo* con el *neutro*
de la fuente *ATX* y eso provocaría un corto]


*Nota*: Pienso en emular el circuito de las pilas y no en suministrar 
los voltajes aislados a los cinco punto de la placa, porque parece
más sencillo puesto que las distintas combinaciones entre terminales
producen varios voltajes diferentes y, entiendo, sería innecesariamente
más complejo tomar ese camino.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2014)

Yo hubiera probado poniendo solamente las 4 baterías de mayor voltaje.

Podrias poner dos fuentes de PC , la parte de 12 en serie con la de 3.3 , deberás anularle la conección de tierra a al menos una de ellas. No se puede hacer con una sola fuente (= cortocircuito)

Para simular las baterías podrias poner 4 resistencias en serie de 100 Ohms 5 Watts

Saludos !


----------



## war (Ene 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo hubiera probado poniendo solamente las 4 baterías de mayor voltaje.



En ese caso, sólo con las cuatro baterías de mayor voltaje,
¿cómo alimentaría cada _par_ formado por los cinco puntos en la placa?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podrias poner dos fuentes de PC , la parte de 12 en serie con la de 3.3 , deberás anularle la conección de tierra a al menos una de ellas. No se puede hacer con una sola fuente (= cortocircuito)



¿A qué te refieres con '_la parte de 12_'? 
Si acaso es *12v*... ¿qué parte de *12v*?
¿Cómo le anularía la tierra a una de las fuentes y cómo sería el circuito?




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para simular las baterías podrias poner 4 resistencias en serie de 100 Ohms 5 Watts



Al pensar en 'simular' el circuito de las pilas/celdas, sólo me refería a, 
más bien, simular su '_efecto_' entregándole por una fuente, 
cada uno de los voltajes que entregaría el circuito de las pilas/celdas.
No entiendo cómo se relacionan las _4 resistencias en serie de 100 Ohms 5 Watts_.



Necesita información más detallada, pues no sé lo suficiente 
como para entender lo que me escribes.



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, *DOSMETROS*.


----------



## analogico (Ene 11, 2014)

tu invento ya se habia intentado y no funciona
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargar-bateria-portatil-abierto-106664/


----------



## war (Ene 11, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> tu invento ya se habia intentado y no funciona
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargar-bateria-portatil-abierto-106664/



Leí el _thread_ que citaste, pero, según entiendo, 
son distintas las situaciones y los objetivos.

Él (_Meta_) quería cargar su batería que,
al parecer, tenía un bloqueo de carga por firmware o similar.
No es el caso: yo busco emular el circuito que forman las pilas/celdas
con una o más fuentes *ATX*.

Eso no significa que luego, no pueda ocurrir que mi Notebook siga sin encender
por algún bloqueo similar; sin embargo, no estamos en ese punto.


Gracias, *analogico*.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2014)

war dijo:


> En ese caso, sólo con las cuatro baterías de mayor voltaje,
> ¿cómo alimentaría cada _par_ formado por los cinco puntos en la placa?


 
En vez de ponerlas de a pares las pones solo de a una , las 4 mejores.



> ¿A qué te refieres con '_la parte de 12_'?
> Si acaso es *12v*... ¿qué parte de *12v*?
> ¿Cómo le anularía la tierra a una de las fuentes y cómo sería el circuito?


 
Las fuentes de PC tienen +12 , -12 , +5 , -5 , +3,3
Parte de 12 V = cable amarillo y cable negro.

A una de las fuentes no se le debe conectar la pata de tierra. Y en ningún caso sus cajas deben tocarse entre si.

En ambas fuentes unir Negro con Verde individualmente para encenderlas. De una fuente tomas un Negro como negativo general , el Amarillo lo unes al Negro de la segunda fuente , y de esa segunda fuente tomas el Naranja-Anaranjado como positivo general. Ahí tendrás 12 + 3.3 V = 15,3V



> Al pensar en 'simular' el circuito de las pilas/celdas, sólo me refería a,
> más bien, simular su '_efecto_' entregándole por una fuente,
> cada uno de los voltajes que entregaría el circuito de las pilas/celdas.
> No entiendo cómo se relacionan las _4 resistencias en serie de 100 Ohms 5 Watts_


 
Las 4 resistencias en serie conectadas a los 15,3 V simularán las 4 pilas puestas en serie (de a dos en paralelo)


.


----------



## analogico (Ene 12, 2014)

war dijo:


> Leí el _thread_ que citaste, pero, según entiendo,
> son distintas las situaciones y los objetivos.
> 
> Él (_Meta_) quería cargar su batería que,
> ...


leiste el link http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/...cion-Precauciones-sobre-baterias-HP-Mini.html
 si el microcontrolador dice esta bateria esta mala la bateria no se cargara


el bloqueo es doble si el microcontrolador de la  bateria dice  " descargada"
no importa si las celdas son nuevas  y con   carga
 el notebook no encendera


----------

